# Strikeforce HW Grand Prix



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I will go all in on Fedor.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool, do what you want to do. But fair warning to anybody betting is that you don't get your winnings on this thread vbookie until the whole shebang is said and done. Coker said the final would be about 8 months after the first round, so I used his estimation there in making the date that the bets pay out. So once they get an exact date for that final match it will be changed to match it on this thread for sure. The date at the top, Feb. 12th is when the bets have to be in by, because it's the night half of the first round will be decided in New Jersey. The guys at the bottom of the list, are reserve fighters and the last choice is a real bet at the bookie's, a failsafe bet in case somebody like Chad Griggs came in and won it I guess. We can bet on as many as we want, so have fun :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Fedor is the favorite? :eek03: HOW??

What has he done lately to make him the favourite over a total destroyer??


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Fedor is the favorite? :eek03: HOW??
> 
> What has he done lately to make him the favourite over a total destroyer??


Because Mr Destroyer has beaten any one of late either and has several TKO losses and that just is a huge weakness in HW division.

Arlovski
Rogers
Fedor
Sergei

all pack power to put him down with a clip of a punch.

He also has been sparked out by Sergei and subbed by Werdum and has several KO losses on his record so its quite easy to work out why with Fedor losing to 1 submission and being the most all round fighter in this event.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Surprised to see Arlovski get so high odds.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

The Reem at 2.00.. I like that


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Surprised to see Arlovski get so high odds.


The odds came from a site called betdsi.com. You know, if anybody is unlike me and wants to bet the real stuff on that thing. All the betting sites might not have Fedor as the fav, or the same odds on everybody else. We're just using them because they were first!


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

100k! on THE REEM! I dont see a problem for him until the final! :thumbsup:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

25K on Overeem, 1K on Barnett, and 100 on another fighter not listed....hoping for some crazy Wild Card guy having to be drawn in on this one


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Im one of the poorest members on mmaf, come on fedor make me rich. !


----------



## EllisyoungerMMA (Jan 16, 2011)

overeem all the way:thumbsup:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Rusko said:


> Im one of the poorest members on mmaf, come on fedor make me rich. !


...The poll looks as if Overeem is gonna wipe the floor with everyone. Way, way to much hype on Overeem. He may be the best striker in the tournament but that's it. What makes the tourney so interesting is that it's so well balanced with each HW master's at their own discipline. Barnett could keep Reem on his back and wrestle him until sundown. Werdum can snatch an arm like he did last time. Fedor could get Alistair on his back as well and pound him out. Any way you have it, this tourney is going to be mindblowing and really is unpredictable...(I still think the Emperor will hoist the belt when all is said and done).


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I think Sergei will pull it off!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

So uh...now that Overeem is out of SF do people who bet on him lose their points?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I would have thought you would get them back mate.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

That never occured to me, I bet on Overeem too I think  come on Barnett!!! Salvage me some credits!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If we bet on somebody to win the GP and they don't we lose the credits we put on them. They could lose or just get hurt, that's why all the replacement people were up there. The 3 people who bet on 'any fighter not listed' will win if Cormier does.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

"Any fighter not listed" has jumped from 50/1 to less than 1/1 (Cormier). Whodathunkit?

I'll bet anybody who put real money down on that is just shitting themselves right now. ray01:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Finally settled!!! You had to bet on the unlisted fighter choice to win with this guy:


----------

